# Bleaching Plants...



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

I just bought a handful of plants from a reptile expo... they should all be bleached right?

I was thinking of putting 1 cup of bleach and then 9 cups of water for a 10% ratio. 

Should they all be bleached? I have some orchads, ferns, clippings, bromeliads....

Are they all safe to bleach? if so how long and is my ratio correct?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Orchids are sensitive plants sometimes. It just depends are they from frog free tanks? Then you don't have to bleach them just rinse them. Wash them in the water then rinse really good and place on sphagnum moss to dry a bit. Keep the roots moist. Make sure water temp is rt. As far a 10% solution. I just have washed mine with a cup of bleach to a five gal bucket.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

As far as where the orchids are from I cannot say if they are from frog tanks or not. He said he is a big orchid grower and just grows orchid tanks so likely from frog free tanks......?

I am not sure what the ratio of a cup of bleach to a five gallon bucket of water is... but i believe i heard 5 to 10% ratio to be used.

After rinsing the orchids (without bleach as you said they are sensitive) just plant them into my substrate?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Mount orchids on to something. Planting in soil will kill most of them. A lot of them are really sensitive. 

Search some orchid sites for great ideas, I am no expert on them.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

i should probably wash off all the soil attached to the plants and just put it in the substrate correct?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Oh yeah wash any soil off. Some people grow in fertilized soil?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Different orchid species have different requirements. Which ones did you buy? Do you know their names? Do they have tags?

Jake


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Make sure you soak all the plants in clean water for at least 10 minutes before bleach dipping them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Soaking the plants for 10 minutes in fresh water will make sure they are fully hydrated so that they don't suck up that bleach water. One cup of bleach in 5 gallons of water is probably not strong enough to do much. A 10% solution for 10 minutes is generally considered safe and has been recommended by more than a few knowledgeable plant people on the board. I use a 10%, 10 minute dip myself and have dipped many orchids with no ill effects. The only things that have ever responded badly to this has been mosses.


----------

